# Oneida conversion kit filter cartridge



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I think we need more photos to sympathize with your plight. I have seen these units with internal filters, and they are compact but apparently difficult to clean. Other than the unsightly glue, how does the unit work now?
Any increase in performance?


----------



## mikeswoodshop (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope you understand that I abandon the internal cartridge to the pictured external cartridge. Also understand, doing so provided a new fresh cartridge vs the 8 year old. Yes, cleaning the internal was a real bear and I'm sure if I installed a fresh new internal I would have seen an improvement. I believe the external does allow better flow and obviously an x2 increase filter area. Sorry I do not have a water column to provide specific values. 
My point in posting was that this cartridge was purchased to perform as a properly assemblied product. When a pleated cartridge has uneven spacing, the internal pressure is unbalanced. This causes an uneven decrease in filtration efficiency that would not be present otherwise.
All I wanted *and paid full price*, was a cartridge to perform at 100% of the filters design. With enough instrumentation, I could prove the decrease in effective filtration. "It will not affect the filtration" is not correct. This is a copout and clearly speaks to a lack of concern for customer satisfaction.
I do sell pleated filter cartridges for filtration of liquids for water. Nothing I sell is of the size needed for a woodworking shop. I do know this cartridge would not pass for a salable product. When assembling pleaded
filtration media, it is important that the spacing be consistent. Most all manufacturers' use a circular jig to position the 
pleats while assembling the end caps/seals while allowing the glue to dry. Without equalization of internal pressure in the cartridge the material not passing the filter media will cause excessive loading in the area of collection and cause a blowout.
Since Oneida would not take the material back as a defect I'm stuck and very unsatisfied. At sometime in the future, I'll be glad to provide pictures that will visually prove what I have outlined above.
Maybe some other workers have purchased this cartridge and they can provide pictures inside their filters since Oneida says " It has to do with the manufacturing process ".


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree it is unsightly. However, I think that it would be very difficult to measure a difference or unbalanced of pressure across the filter. I monitor the filter pressure on my cyclone and the numbers are pretty low in the 1-4" water range. Given this low a pressure, I think the chance of a blowout is small.

Is it unsightly….absolutely. Does it effect the filter performance a lot… probably not.

Next time I have to clean my Oneida filter I will take a look inside.


----------



## Mork (Oct 20, 2010)

I have an Oneida cyclone with the external filter. My pleats are not very even. I don't like it and also contacted Oneida about it. They basically told me the same as you. I do agree with the last post. I'm sure it has an effect but very minimal.

My biggest complain was dust gets caught in the tighter pleats and it makes the filter very difficult to clean. I suggested they make a filter with fewer pleats and sacrifice 10% of the filter area. This would open up the pleats and you could actually slap the side of the filter to dislodge fine dust… obviously they didn't listen.

Of course air flow specs sell their system… never mind that after the first year the flow drops 30 because you cant get the filter clean!

I love most other aspects of my dust collector but I'd never buy another one from Oneida. Mostly because of the filter but I'd love to have a slightly shorter cyclone so I could use a larger barrel… it fills up very suer fast!


----------

